# Herr der Ringe Online Server



## Jared566 (11. Juni 2009)

Hey ich wollte mal Fragen, obs schon einen Privat Server (so wie bei WoW) für Herr der Ringe Online gibt.
Wenn ja bitte posten, wenn nicht solls bald einen geben? 
wäre mal interessant zu wissen^^

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jared


----------

